# Morning v Afternoon



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

When have you had the most success hunting deer?

:!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Morning typically


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

ive always got my bucks in the eve !! and does in the morning its just funny how that worked out, well today i shot a doe around 4 so it just depends,


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

morning,or at noon when everone else is walking back for lunch and kicking up deer.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

It depends on the time of year for me. Early and Late season I have to say afternoon/evening.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i seem to do better in the evening with the bow, morning is always best during gun season.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Gun season - hunt all day; the pressure will move deer at any time.

Bow season I break into 3 sections:

1) early season up to 3rd week in October; I prefer the mornings for the cooler temps. Personally never killed much before 3rd week, but don't hunt hard then.

2) mid season from 3rd week in Oct until Dec; I have killed deer at all times, but if after a nice buck I still prefer mornings as I like to set up between feeding/travel areas and bedding areas - you can catch an older buck on his way back to bed sometimes, but they rarely break cover early in the evening unless breeding a doe in my experience. I actually really like the hours of 10am until noon - have killed quite a few bucks duing this time period.
When the frenzy is running strong I hunt all day as the deer are acting stupid and will break cover any time in broad daylight.

3) late season after the gun season. Cold weather moves in and I do NOT like morning at all. I like mid day hunts from 9-10am until dark or from 1-2 pm until dark. The deer seem to stay bedded down during the cool nights and wait for the sun to get up around 9-10 am and then get off the beds to feed.
You have got to be careful however, as many times the deer are bedding very close to where they are feeding - they like to stay close to the food and conserve energy. They don't want to travel a 1/2 mile to eat. 

Last thing - each area can be a bit different; hunt the same area for a few seasons and pay attention to what the deer tell you and set up accordingly.

Hope that helps!


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

It all depends on where you hunt. I probably see a hundred deer every year in my spot and 99% of them come from sunup to 11am. I have recently quit going in the evening as for some reason where I hunt they just dont move in the evening.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I almost always get the ones I shoot first thing in the morning or at the end of the day just before the legal hunting day ends. Of course that is unless we are drving them!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

bucks-moring
does-evening


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

mid day during the rut


----------

